
Show HN: Windria – Local wind/wave forecasts for sailors visualized in a heatmap - timedivers
https://windria.net/map
======
amatix
I've long pondered about accurate hyperlocal (200m?) terrain/wind/tidal models
for inshore yacht racing - including measuring the frequency & direction of
shift, and combining forecasting/modelling with live readings from local
weather stations.

Most harbours have fairly accurate bathymetry data, and accurate terrain data
is available. Wind data, and the wind & tide flow modelling is the complicated
part -- afaik most data is only accurate to 10-20km?

------
wundersooner
Wave heights are missing. The text is problematic when it mentions the "NAM
RAP" model. There isn't such a model, there's the NAM which runs every 6 hours
out to 84 hours, and there's the RAP which runs every hour for 18 hours.

------
Fjolsvith
This would actually be useful to me in the center of the continental US. I
haul big sheds down the highway, and being able to travel on a day with the
wind behind me allows me to go 20mph faster.

------
serft
[https://www.windyty.com/](https://www.windyty.com/) has similar
functionality, but in my point of view a much nicer UI

------
nanl2053
Much nicer visualization than current sites. Will share with my sailing
friends.

------
sp4ke
Amazing work ! May I ask where do you get the data source ?

~~~
Gys
The same source as any other forecast-related websites. For wind, temperature,
waves, etc there is just THE ONE:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Forecast_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Forecast_System)

There is a very big industry build on it. All are happy this data is complex,
but very complete and very free :-)

------
tremguy
Wow, looking neat.

